# Zoll E-Series data imports



## bbrg548 (Aug 13, 2015)

I am the new IT officer for my agency. We have just transitioned to a new ePCR software, and one of the things I wanted to do was to follow up this transition by adding monitor data importing to our call reports. We are using Zoll E-Series monitors with Bluetooth capability.

So far, I have successfully linked the monitor and our computer, and successfully transferred a file from the monitor. The issue I am running in to is that the file is a format not recognized by either our software or Zoll's own RescueNet Code Review software. Several sessions with Zoll tech support have not made any progress (in fact, in our last session he broke the Bluetooth link and couldn't get it to connect again).

Some relevant information:

Our ePCR software (ImageTrend Elite) simply doesn't list the file.
Zoll RescueNet Code Review will also pull the file, but gives the error message "This data file contains an unknown format."
The file extension is ".crd". It appears that a ".zol" file is what is expected.
Does anyone have any ideas that might help? My only thought at this point is that the monitor may have an old firmware version, but I can't find any info on what the most current version is.


----------

